# A Womans Perspective



## hello86 (Sep 11, 2012)

My wife kicks in her sleep and is a blanket hog. She prefers not to "cuddle" in bed because she feels she doesn't sleep well if I fall asleep with her. We got a king sized bed so she has her space but we now sleep with 2 blankets because she has trouble sharing them. I'm not a huge "cuddler" in bed to begin with but there is just a part of me that feels that we are married and should be sleeping under the same blanket & when we are fighting this feels like it adds division in our relationship.
She is at the beginning of a pregnancy now and she got a twin sized bed for a new guest room but wants me to sleep on it so I don't wake her when I come up at night (if she goes to bed early) or wake her if I get up to use the bathroom.
Is this normal or am I right to see it as a sign that we are growing further apart?


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a few questions:

Do you snore?
Is she a light sleeper?
Do you sweat alot at night?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

has she ever been diagnosed with restless leg symdrome ??


----------



## hello86 (Sep 11, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> Just a few questions:
> 
> Do you snore?
> Is she a light sleeper?
> Do you sweat alot at night?


Snore no but if i drink even a little I guess I talk
She is a light sleeper
I don't think I sweat a lot


----------



## hello86 (Sep 11, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> has she ever been diagnosed with restless leg symdrome ??


No


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you always woken her up a lot at night with coming to bed or getting up to go to the bathroom or whatever? It seems a little weird otherwise to insist you sleep separate now if that hasn't been a problem. Does she have sleeping problems (trouble falling asleep when she wants to, wakes up multiple times during the night, wakes up earlier than intended and can't get back to sleep, etc)? 

I get the blanket thing. I like to have my blanket tucked in around my body and under my feet like a cocoon- I get cold easily. My husband doesn't like being under covers. Normally we'll spoon and I will be wrapped up, but not as tight as when I was single. Sometimes if it gets cold he'll pull the blanket over him in the night. I think she should try to find some compromise if that's important to you.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm 9 months pregnant, I started having problems sleeping well in the beginning of my pregnancy and it lasted throughout. I'm normally a heavy sleeper (once I do go to bed -I'm also a night-owl) but when I'm pregnant, I wake to the smallest noises.

I get the blanket thing because my ex was a blanket hog so it made life easier to use two blankets in bed. I don't like the idea of sleeping in separate rooms though. It really puts a damper on intimacy and unless you're proactive about keeping that up during the day, it can definitely put a divide between the both of you.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

I make the bed with 2 blankets... One thin and one thick... Depending on who is hot or cold (usually me) is how we share our blankets. Im a repeat blanket burrito-er tho... But we always sleep touching... Its a habit and a measure of comfort and affection for us. He usually sleeps with his back to me and we sleep butt cheek to butt cheek. If hes on his back i usually hug a pillow and the rest of my arm is on him.

i wouldnt move to the other bed... If my big booty and hubs can fit in a queen, yall should manage the king!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol funny story.... my spouse and I have slept in seperate beds before and in seperate rooms but it was either because the bed was to small or one of the kids didn't have a bed. He now sleeps with his back to me because I apparently kick in my sleep and I guess I have kicked him in the nuts a few times in my sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I would advise against separate beds. A lot of intimate talking and touching happens in the bedroom. I don't think it's healthy to be separate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

My hubby likes to cuddle....I hate it....but I do it because he likes it....we have a california king....it is wonderful for space not only for non cuddling but for other thing lol. I have diabetes and severe neuropathy and get cold easily...he still stays with just the one blanket tho and just says I hogged the blanket all nite lol....he is such a trooper ....and this is how much he thinks we should be under the same blanket he will sweat to death or be hotter than heck to hold me under a blanket....but we will be together....that is just him. I have had 3 children.....nothing changed......except he rubbed my belly more than he does now LOL


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife and i not only sleep in different rooms, we sleep in opposite ends of the house. i sleep in my mancave because she blamed all of her problems on lack of sleep due to my snoring. i have been out of the bedromm for 3 years now and all of her problems are the same. we have tried sleeping together 1 time since i went to the cave and it didnt work at all. the room is still stacked to the rafters with trash and i cant sleep in there.

we basically get along ok, so busy with life it has become a non issue.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Lol funny story.... my spouse and I have slept in seperate beds before and in seperate rooms but it was either because the bed was to small or one of the kids didn't have a bed. He now sleeps with his back to me because I apparently kick in my sleep and I guess I have kicked him in the nuts a few times in my sleep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My ex used to thrash around and throw punches in his sleep! It scared me to death because when I first moved in with him, there was a fist-sized hole in the wall right by the bed from his punching fits! Luckily he only elbowed me once in the head during his sleep... that I can remember anyhow.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not a lady , but I am a very light sleeper. Basically, I wake up every time my wife moves or pulls the blanket/duvet. I've also been sleeping in my office because of my back problems and now that we've got a new mattress for our bed I've moved back. Needless to say it's been heaven sleeping in my office and I sleep really badly in our marital bed (which is a super king size). But how can I tell my wife I'd rather sleep in my office?


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

nothing wrong with that...
Please let me remind you that pregnant woman have hormonal moments, so be prepared if she yells at you for something trivial.

Later into her pregnancy you will start to realise that the food cupboard empties itself quite readily because it feeds two, not one person. 


Her trying to get the best sleep she can is actually doing a favour to you.


----------

